# Copenhagen and surroundings.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some pictures I took during our trip to Denmark 2 years ago. 
We travelled through Sjaelland, the most populated area of Denmark and we started our trip in de great capital Copenhagen.
The pictures are made with an ordinary pocket-camera and the weather was cloudy and rainy most of the time. 
So the quality is not that good...


1.Airport Kastrup









2. This Airbus was only some days old, but painted in the original SAS-colours.









3. 









4. Terminal









5.









6. 









7. 









8. S-bahn in Hillerod









9. Hovedbahnegarden (CS)









10. 









11. Radhuspladsen









12.









13.









13 bis. Gammeltorv 









14. Helligandskirken









15. Rundetarn









16. Views from Rundetarn









17. City hall and Vor Frue Kirke 









18. Hellingandskirken and Vor Freslers Kirke .
Notice Europe's longest bridge, Oresundbro to Malmö (7,8 km).









19. Slotsholm Kanal and Hellingandskirken









20. Borsen 









21. 









22. Nyhavn









23.









24.Kongens Nutorv









25. National Theatre 









26. Marmorkirken









27. Slotsholmen.









28. Inderhavn and Royal Library on Slotsholmen









29. Knippilsbro.









30. 









31.









32.









To be continued...


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

omg so gorgeous and so big. is copenhagen the largest scandinavian city?


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice city, i like it


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> is copenhagen the largest scandinavian city?


No, I think Stockholm, the capital of Sweden is the largest.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

At Inderhavnen you'll find the most beatiful modern building in the city. 
The new wing of the Royal Library by the Danish architects Schmidt, Hammer and Lassen.
In 1993 it won the European Architecture Competition. 

33.









34.









35.









36.









37. Waterbus and new part of Christianshavn.









38. Waterfront of Christianshavn and Chrisitians Kirke









39. Christianshavn.









40. 









41. Vor Freslers Kirke.









42. You can climb the top of the church for stunning views over the city.









43. 









44.









45.









46. The new Opera House from Danish architect Henning Larsen.









47. 









48.









49. A new theater at the other side of the water.









50. 









51. Automatic metro system.









52. 









53. 









54. 









55. Dansk Arkitektur Center.









56. Highrise in the city centre.









To be continued.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I always enjoy seeing pictures of Scandinavian cities and Copenhagen is one of my favourites. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Helsingor:*



> Helsingør is a city in Helsingør municipality on the northeast coast of the island of Zealand (Sjælland) in eastern Denmark. It is known internationally as the setting of William Shakespeare's Hamlet, whence the spelling 'Elsinore' originated.
> 
> Kronborg Castle is a main tourist attraction. Hamlet has been performed a number of times in its courtyard.
> 
> The Swedish city of Helsingborg lies a short distance across the Øresund from Elsinore. European route E55 traverses the two cities; ferries connect the two ends. (Wikipedia)


1. A Scandic Lines-ferry leaves the harbour of Swedish Helsingborg










2. Ferries seen from Helsingor.









3. A ship arrives at Helsingor.









4. Helsingor train station.









5. Old and very old.









6. And new trains as well.









7. Alcohol!! 









8. Old Helsingor.
met roots tot in de Middeleeuwen, hier een van de drukke winkelstraten









9. 









10. Fishermans port.









11.









12. Kronborg Castle! 









13. 









14. 









15. 










16.









17. 









18. 









19. Danmarks Tekniske Museum.









20. 









21. 









22. 









23. 









24. Sunset over Helsingor.









25.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hillerod*



> Hillerød is a municipality in Region Hovedstaden ("Capital Region"). The municipality covers an area of 191 km² (74 sq. miles), and has a total population of 46,568. The main town and the site of its municipal council is the town also named as Hillerød. The city of Hillerød also houses the administrative capital of Region Hovedstaden.
> (...)
> The best known monument is Frederiksborg Castle, which for a long time was the seat of the Danish kings. The castle is open to the public and houses the Frederiksborg Museum/The Museum of National History. It is also surrounded by a large baroque garden. (Wikipedia)



26. Esrum So









27. 









28.









29. 









30. 









31.









32.









33.









34. 









35. 









36.









37.









38. 









39.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics looks like a neat place to visit


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

I looks quite a lot like Stockholm.

It is amazing how well structured, organized and clean Scandinavian cities are. As a Belgian the difference with cities like Brussels and Antwerp is enourmous. I dont know what I like more though, chaos or structure.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Roskilde*



> Roskilde is the main city in Roskilde Municipality on the island of Zealand. It is an ancient city, dating from the Viking Age.
> 
> Roskilde train station is a major stop between Copenhagen and the region of Denmark located to its west. The city is an economic center for the region.
> 
> Roskilde has a pedestrian street with myriad shops, restaurants, and cafes running down the center of the city. Several tourist attractions draw visitors from around Denmark and the world. (Wikipedia)


40. 









41. 









42. 


> The city's early importance is evident from the fact that the Roskilde Cathedral was the only cathedral in Zealand until the 20th century. Built in the 12th and 13th centuries, it was the first Gothic cathedral to be built of brick and its construction encouraged the spread of this style throughout northern Europe. The cathedral is the burial site for Danish monarchs and is a major tourist attraction with more than 125,000 visitors annually. Since 1995 the cathedral has been listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. (Wikipedia)












43. 









44. Fisherman's harbour.









45. 


> Another attraction in the city is the Viking Ship Museum. The centrepieces of its collection are the well-preserved remains of five Viking ships, excavated from nearby Roskilde Fjord in the late 1960s. The ships were scuttled there in the 11th century to block a navigation channel, thus protecting the city which was then the Danish capital, from seaborne assault. (Wikipedia)












46. replica's.









47. 









48. 









49. Vikingeskibmuseet









50. 









51. One of the 5 original ships inside the museum.









52. Fishermen's houses in the old town.









53. 









That's all for Denmark. Thanks for the attention and the bice comments!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A magical little city! My friends recently showed me their holiday snaps and they had a
marvellous time!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree with that. Thanks!


----------



## racanyor (Jun 21, 2009)

one picture from copenhagen










and a danish panorama from the sky 










made by me almost 2 years ago


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@Benonie - great pics mate!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome city! Nice set. :cheers:


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Skania (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice pictures of my favourite Copenhagen :cheers:

I like also Helsingor and Hillerod - very nice places!
I hope I'll see Helsingor "live" soon


----------

